# Tool Holder for A2Z QCTP



## kevin (Oct 19, 2013)

Just made some tool holders for my A2Z CNC QCTP (Quick Change Tool Post). It cost me about $1.50 to make one tool holder (including all of the screws, etc., but not including labor), versus about $18 to buy one.  I had been debating with myself whether it was worth the effort, but it turned out to be fairly easy, and the cost savings is substantial. 

In addition, you need to start with a 3/4" x 1" x 2" piece of aluminum, and by a lucky coincidence, my local metal supplier had 25 pieces this size in their remnant bin, so I got them cheap and already cut to the size I needed. Although I saved additional money this way, I think even with buying metal online these could be built for less than $2 each. 

The attached photo shows the toolholder I made next to a "store bought" version.  Even though it's a simple build, I put some photos and plans online at the link below - should save you some time if you decide to try this yourself:  

https://sites.google.com/site/lagad...lathes-mills-etc/tools---tool-holder-for-qctp  or  http://goo.gl/xqTQlN


----------



## David Kirtley (Oct 19, 2013)

I had made a whole stack of them for mine.   And then I switched to the wedge type holder. 

One suggestion though.  It is much easier to get a piece of stock long enough for several and cut one long dovetail down the length and then slice them off on the bandsaw. I do a piece long enough to make 6 or 8 holders at a time. (My mill doesn't have enough travel to do a longer piece.)

Not much point of having a quick change toolpost if you have to keep swapping out cutters. I have a few blanks that I cut out before it got so hot in the garage. Now that it is cooler, I am going to get them finished up.


----------

